# Ear mites, cleaning and treatment suggestions?



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

Lately Betty has been shaking her head and scratching at her ears more often than she used to. 

I clean her ears once a week using a baby wipe wrapped around my finger and having a good old wipe around. She doesn't enjoy it but lets me do it. So her outer inner ears (no fur, cartilage ridged part) are pretty clean and not particularly smelly. 

Yesterday she was particularly flapping her head about, little spasms of head shake, then she would rub her ears against the carpet. I held her ears and rubbed the base of them with my fingers which she seemed to enjoy but when I stopped she went and shook her head again and 2 black-ish clumps flew out. I picked them off the carpet and they were a bit hard/crusty looking and shaped like a C, so guessing they came from her inner-inner ear (ear canal). I tried to have a look inside but she was more reluctant to let me near. I tried to clean them again, which she let me do, but the outer-inner ear (no other way of describing it!) is clean. I can't seem to get deep enough to clean the ear canal. 

I have looked online and it looks like she might have ear mites. Does this require a trip to the vet or can I begin treating/cleaning at home with a view to going to the vet in a few weeks if it doesn't help? 

I have read bits about thoroughly cleaning the ears and then treating with drops, and have some ear mite drops (oil type stuff that smells a little herbal) which says it kills the mites. 

What I was really wondering is if this is something I can attempt to treat (without making it worse) for a short time before admitting defeat (if it doesnt work) and visiting the vet for a costly, and potentially similar, treatment which I am likely to have to complete myself?

If it is something I can begin to treat at home, what is the best way I can give her ears a good deep clean before I start with the drops? Would using a rinse be better, I assume that digging around in there (aside from the potential damage that can be done) might compact the waxy build up and push it further down. 

Have heard good things about Thornit Canker Powder- but is this much different (apart from the drops/powder difference) to the drops- I assume I would still have to give her ears a good clean before hand.

Many thanks.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Thornit powder never worked for Louie - I think I may have some left over that you can try before buying off the net.

I have Cleanural for Louie. As well as Malacetic Aural, Triz Aural, Baytril, Dexadreson and cephacare (the last 3 are if his ears start getting really bad again) Louie's had a terrible time with his ears - infection after infection then a ruptured ear drum. I have most things for his ears.. 

Will let you know if I have some of the thornit powder.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Dex has been doing the exact same things for the past two days. I used the ear cleaner that I have from the vets for two days and then yesterday began ear drops for fungal infections and ear mites. Today he seems much better - touch wood.

You can try and treat it at home but of course if it seems to get worse and not better, get the vet to check, just in case 

I too have heard good things about Thornit and have ordered some.


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

SLB said:


> Thornit powder never worked for Louie - I think I may have some left over that you can try before buying off the net.
> 
> I have Cleanural for Louie. As well as Malacetic Aural, Triz Aural, Baytril, Dexadreson and cephacare (the last 3 are if his ears start getting really bad again) Louie's had a terrible time with his ears - infection after infection then a ruptured ear drum. I have most things for his ears..
> 
> Will let you know if I have some of the thornit powder.


Cheers.

Did any of the other things work? I have seen Cleanural, I am guessing I need to deeply clean them before I can treat anything otherwise I will just be medicating wax!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Strawberryearth said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Did any of the other things work? I have seen Cleanural, I am guessing I need to deeply clean them before I can treat anything otherwise I will just be medicating wax!


Had a look.. can't find it :/

Canuaral (sp) is what Louie was given for his first ear infection - that worked wonders.

I'd ring the vets and see what non prescription cleaner you could use - save you a trip.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

By wrapping a baby wipe around your finger like that and putting your finger into her ear to wipe around, you could possibly just be pushing the wax further in, so I wouldn't advise doing that personally.

If she had ear mites I would imagine she would be in more discomfort - the itching drives them crazy, their ears stink, and they get very mucky with pieces that look like coffee granules in the ear. Are they like that?

If not, it could just be wax. What I would suggest is CleanAural Sensitive cleaner (definitely make sure it's the Sensitive one, not the Regular one) - a good squirt in the ear, massage the base for a minute, let her shake her head and then wipe any excess from around her ear. Doing that twice daily might do the trick, it's non-prescription and you can get it online or over the counter at the vets.

If no improve after doing that for a couple of days, then Canaural drops are very good at quickly and effectively clearing up problem ears - it's god damn awful stuff - bright yellow and horribly oily, leaves an awful mess around the ears, but it's fantastic stuff that gets to work very quickly - it's prescription only though, and should be used _after_ using a cleanser.


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

SixStar said:


> By wrapping a baby wipe around your finger like that and putting your finger into her ear to wipe around, you could possibly just be pushing the wax further in, so I wouldn't advise doing that personally.
> 
> If she had ear mites I would imagine she would be in more discomfort - the itching drives them crazy, their ears stink, and they get very mucky with pieces that look like coffee granules in the ear. Are they like that?
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's really helpful.

No, her ears aren't smelly. They smell differently to the rest of her, but I wouldn't say they were smelly. Perhaps it is just wax and she needs a good clean. After looking at some ear mite pictures online, they all look very black and like coffee (like you mentioned), her ears look nothing like that.

I just didn't think that a wax build up would cause irritation, especially as I have been really careful to clean them. I must say, I haven't been shoving my finger (or anything else) into her ear- just using a baby wipe over my finger and "sweeping" the parts I can get to. I will get some cleanser and give her a good few days and see if there is an improvement.

Thanks again.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Strawberryearth said:


> Lately Betty has been shaking her head and scratching at her ears more often than she used to.
> 
> I clean her ears once a week using a baby wipe wrapped around my finger and having a good old wipe around. She doesn't enjoy it but lets me do it. So her outer inner ears (no fur, cartilage ridged part) are pretty clean and not particularly smelly.
> 
> ...


Spunds like she could have ear mites. Best thing personally Ive found to deal with them is canaural ear drops, they kill ear mites, are anti fungal and anti bacterial and also have an anti inflammatory in them too that helps with the discomfort and covers all eventualities. Bad news it its only available from vets or on line with a prescrption, which is going to require a vet visit either way.

You shouldnt poke or clean down any further then you can see.

Aromesse ear drops and cleaner are good and are anti bacterial and anti fungal, but Im pretty sure they dont kill ear mites.

Natural Ear Cleaner for Dogs

Itchy Ear Drops


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Strawberryearth said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Did any of the other things work? I have seen Cleanural, I am guessing I need to deeply clean them before I can treat anything otherwise I will just be medicating wax!


Cleanaural is just a cleaner that you can buy at on line veterinary pharmacies
Its for cleaning both healthy and infected ears. It will soften and disolve wax and debris and it is gentle enough to use as a cleaner for maintenance but it wont kill mites.

The Canaural are they ear drops but as said they are on line with prescription only or from vets.

I had a cat years ago I rescued and he was prone to ear mites and the vet prescribed Epi-otic ear cleaner that again you can buy on line with no script and the Canaural and it did the trick with his persistent ear mites.


----------



## ObedienceDogTrainingNow (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a sharpei who currently has a terrible case of ear mites - repeated trips to the vet have just led to stronger and stronger medications and her ear is now ulcerated. The vet has prescribed pain killers and more antibiotics but it breaks my heart to see her in so much pain and irritation. 
Its only in one ear - we have managed to clear her left ear up. Does anyone have any natural treatment suggestions? I am interested in anything that might help.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

A really good natural remedy for earmites is mineral oil (baby oil). Gently warm the oil and pour deep into the ear. Rub the base of the ear and scrunch to loosen all the gunk deep down in the ear. Your dog/cat will shake his head, getting rid of the gunk and the next day you can clean with cotton pad. Repeat several times a week for at least 5 week.

With prescription medicine like Canaural, you have to understand the cycle of ear mites. Canaural will kill live mites but not the eggs. You have to repeat every 5 days at least 3 times to kill any newly hatched eggs.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

ObedienceDogTrainingNow said:


> I have a sharpei who currently has a terrible case of ear mites - repeated trips to the vet have just led to stronger and stronger medications and her ear is now ulcerated. The vet has prescribed pain killers and more antibiotics but it breaks my heart to see her in so much pain and irritation.
> Its only in one ear - we have managed to clear her left ear up. Does anyone have any natural treatment suggestions? I am interested in anything that might help.


Have you tried *Thornit*? Plenty of people have had great success with it.

I used it for Poppy when she first came to me at 9 weeks old, her ears were a disgusting, smelly, gunky, waxy mess. She didn't have mites, Surolan from the vet used for a few weeks didn't help, but Thornit cleared it up within a week.


----------



## ObedienceDogTrainingNow (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions - I am going to give them a go!!


----------



## ObedienceDogTrainingNow (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you for your suggestions, I really appreciate it


----------

